# The rest of the story



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont know why it happened but today I was driving down the road and thought damn I miss paul harvey. I used to listen everyday to him tell the rest of the story. Now life seems boring without it. There is nobody that wants to talk about farming or anything guys like us that work hard want to hear about. It all about celebs and who blew up who in the middle east. I honestly down give a crap about that. I want to hear about what he used to talk about. Stuff that actually matters. To bad nobody was like him. Rip paul harvey 1918-2009. So god made a farmer, I wish I could say so god made another paul harvey. Anybody feel the same?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I miss him as well. Look on youtube for Paul Harvey if I was the Devil. Such accurate predictions. It seems someone would have been able to step into his shoes, but maybe the large media corporations were glad to see a guy like him go. But while he was alive didn't dare cancel him.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I saw I before I just went and listened to it again. Made me feel worse about the sad sack of a world we live in. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The world has changed for the worse. We have been wussified and PC'd to death. Paul Harvey told it like it was and didn't hide anything. 
We worship fools and marginalize hardworking, everyday people. 
I can't believe what I'm seeing unfold before my eyes. Sometimes I want to pick up and move out of here.

Only thing even remotely close is Rush or Michael Savage.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We dont need lawyers and dumbasses running countries we need farmers. People who actually know how to run a budget. People who wont put up with and cater to the lazy shits on lifetime welfare/unemployment. People who wont let every immigrant in. People that will help farmers in time of need. They do nothing for the people that feed them maybe we should all stop for a year and see how much respect we get then. I think all my thoughts today were triggered by the fact my horses that are worth over 100k are now selling for 10k or less because our government pulled our program with slot machines. Now nobody wants to race them. And its a longterm thing raising horses but they pulled it in a year. So my new plan is screw the government. Now I will do as much cash business as possible. Why give my taxes to them to support the foreigners that want to own all the gas stations and corner stores. Im so sick of this system.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> We dont need lawyers and dumbasses running countries we need farmers. People who actually know how to run a budget. People who wont put up with and cater to the lazy shits on lifetime welfare/unemployment. People who wont let every immigrant in. People that will help farmers in time of need. They do nothing for the people that feed them maybe we should all stop for a year and see how much respect we get then. I think all my thoughts today were triggered by the fact my horses that are worth over 100k are now selling for 10k or less because our government pulled our program with slot machines. Now nobody wants to race them. And its a longterm thing raising horses but they pulled it in a year. So my new plan is screw the government. Now I will do as much cash business as possible. Why give my taxes to them to support the foreigners that want to own all the gas stations and corner stores. Im so sick of this system.


Wish I could give ya two "likes" ....

Paul Harvey, what a guy......"next time you call your dog stupid.....think about who's working to feed who" never will forget it, ain't called one stupid since....


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

An honest person who is for the betterment of this country, who will do what is right and just can't get elected.To many on freebie give me more, who will only vote for who gives out hand outs. Not gonna change till this country hits rock bottom and finds God again. Feed those stupid dogs


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Handouts, yes they are killing our work ethic. 
As. Said in another thread, once you go on welfare for long term, you should lose your right to vote. 
That would change things considerably. Democrats push the welfare, food stamps and other handouts. Once you get a "lifer" on welfare, what you think he's gonna vote???? Republican???? Lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another one that goes hand in hand with "If I was the Devil".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GREAT VIDEO
Should be shown in our schools!!!!!


----------

